# Anyone know if Turbo Levo FSR 2018 bikes come with the upgraded Brose Drive S motor?



## borgey007 (Jan 24, 2015)

The Specialized website says that the Turbo Levo FSR 6Fattie, Turbo Levo FSR Comp 6Fattie, .... come with "_a new Specialized 1.3 motor that delivers 15% more power than the previous version. This also delivers a significant increase in efficiency, while our exclusive Rx Trail Tune at the motor smoothly and quietly brings this additional power to the pedals, making climbing the steepest of trails nearly effortless_".

I read that the new Brose Drive S motor will be available in 2018.

Does anyone know if the "new Specialized 1.3 motor" is the new Drive S motor? Or is the "new Specialized motor" still the old Drive T motor?

Thanks!
​


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

2018 levos get the new Brose Drive S. Having ridden both the 2017 and 2018 the difference was enough for me to get the 2018 despite a heavy discount available on the 2017.


----------



## borgey007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for your answer! It helps me a lot!


----------



## Mountie (Jun 12, 2017)

I believe the entry FSR Levo still comes with last years 1.2 so make sure you check the specs on the bike your buying.


----------

